# Solved: Computer Hangs on Shutdown/Hibernate/Sleep



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

I have an HP 2000-2b22DX Notebook PC running Windows 8 64-bit. When I set my computer to sleep, shutdown, or hibernate, it won't actually do so. Programs close (if I'm shutting down), the screen goes black, but the wifi indicator light does not turn off, the fan doesn't stop running, and the computer doesn't turn off or sleep. The only way to bring it out of this state is to let it run it out of power or to hold the on/off button.
When it turns back on, a message telling me that my 'PC ran into a problem that caused it to restart' comes on and the following files are implicated:
C:\Windows\Minidump\013113-15453-01.dmp
C:\Users\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-56890-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
It originally started doing this about 30% of the time, then maybe 60%, and now it's every time.
I have tried updating my BIOS and, while it helped temporarily, it didn't stop the problem. Kaspersky did not indicate any problems either.

Here's the info from SysInfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2328M CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3985 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Render Driver, 14 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 452112 MB, Free - 404416 MB; D: Total - 24037 MB, Free - 2900 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1854
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to Tech Support Guy

I have little doubt that the dump files are the result of the improper shutdown and if you persist in that you may end up with more serious problems.

I appreciate that you have listed your experience as beginner, do not worry about that, we all started with no knowledge at one time, so you just ask whatever you wish.

YOUR FIRST job now after the improper shutdowns is to run a checkdisk. 

Here is how on the desktop press the windows key and type - I know there is no where to type.
cmd
the window will change and more than likely you will have the cmd prompt on the left, if not click applications on the right.

Now right click the cmd prompt and click run as admin
When the cmd window opens, it will be on C:\Windows\System32
more than likely.
Type 
cd/
key enter
when you then should be at just a C prompt

C:\
type
chkdsk /f

note space between chkdsk and the /f

key enter
you will receive a message to tell you it must run on restart
and to key Y or N
agree by keying Y
and then
type exit and key enter
Then restart the computer NOT to shutdown sleep or hibernate simply to restart
That is windows key + C, then settings power and restart
then 
chkdsk will then run, do not interrupt it.

Post back when you have done that please


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for both your reply and for being detailed so I can actually follow your advice! I don't want to do the improper shutdown but I haven't found another reliable way to get it working again.

I ran the chkdsk and the log says
"Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.
No further action is required."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
1. Just to check you did run chkdsk /f
which required the restart and not just chkdsk - which does not require the restart

2. Now go back to cmd prompt and run a system file check
type
sfc /scannow

that is again at c prompt.
this time you will not need to restart to commence
when it has finished what you are hoping to see is that all files were in their proper place and no violations were found
What you DO NOT want is to see that there were errors that could not be fixed.

If it should report that, reboot and run it again - THREE times if necessary, if it does not fix all on third run it will not do so.

I am signing off now as it is 0254hrs UK time.

If you post the result of that when you are ready, I will post the next steps for you, when I return about 
1000hrs.

In the meantime AFTER you have done the system file check.
click on the Kaspersky icon on your taskbar, lower right, I do not use Kaspersky, but I am sure it will be there and disable it then try SHUTDOWN as per my last
windows key +C
Settings
Shut Down.

Goodnight.
Do not worry we will sort it.

NOTE when you restart, do NOT forget please to re -enable Kaspersky


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have posted separately so that you cannot miss it
Use this procedure to disable Kaspersky
BEFORE you shut down.
http://support.kaspersky.com/7022

I think it may well be Kaspersky, but we will see


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

1. Yup, it was the one which required a restart.

2. It says "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations." (That's good, yes?)

I tried disabling Kaspersky but it still wouldn't properly shut down.

Thank you (again) so much for your help, I've been going out of my mind. At least it's still very much under warranty, should anything serious be wrong.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good that is OK
Now when you get a new computer the drivers loaded are of course the ones that were current when the computer was prepared for distribution to the seller.
You should always install the latest drivers
The easiest way for you is to use this
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5333254#N450

I have given you the link for your computer. I suggest you use the Let Hp scan your system and find the drivers for which updates are available.

It could just be a driver problem

After you have done that we will examine the dump files, and see if that assists

I have noticed during my investigation of this error that you received advice from the HP forum
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...C-Hangs-During-Shutdown-Hibernate/m-p/2470035

I do not mean there is anything wrong, whatsoever in asking here after, advice there, but to save us both time, did you follow any of that advice on the HP site, as that topic is dated 31 Jan.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have posted separately so you cannot miss it.

1. After updating drivers, if there are any recommends from HP. *Reboot and test again.*

2. If not successful, from desktop open Computer then open C Drive, then open windows, then scroll down the yellow folders to the one titled Minidump.

3. Open that, right click on the latest file and hold mouse on SEND TO, now left click on compressed zip folder and send to desktop.

4. Now close those windows, checking before you do, that you have that zipped folder on the desktop

5. On reply click go advanced and follow the instructions to attach to your reply

*NOTE PLEASE - now offline for three hours approx.*

*So to summarise*
*1. Drive updates*
*2. What have you tried from HP topic*
*3. Send Minidump please*


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay, so I attempted to update my drivers through the link you posted. No dice, it tells me that "HP was unable to verify that you have this product...HP 2000-2b22DX Notebook PC" but that two products WERE discovered, including "»HP 2000-2b22DX Notebook PC." So I have no idea what is up with that. I tried to update drivers through HP Support Assistant but that froze my computer and made me unable to connect to wifi (there was a wifi driver update that I will guess caused that), so I did a system restore.

I did not follow any advice from the HP site as I do not believe any of it was relevant; the only replied all seemed to be how to set up different sleep/hibernate/shutdown settings, which I do know how to do.

I have attached the latest minidump.

I will be out for much of the day tomorrow again. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if you wish I will post the dump file analysis, but with respect, I do not think it will mean a lot to you so to save time, you will have to trust me

1. From the analysis
Ralink RT5390R 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter-WFP 802.3 MAC Layer LightWeight Filter-0000

That is the driver you want from the HP site - the Ralink one. THIS ONE
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&lc=en&os=4132&product=5333254&sw_lang=
WHY that link which was supplied by me from HP for your computer reports as it did is beyond me, at the moment. As it was taken from your computer details and is indeed shown as the correct one.

However please go back there and download the driver for the Ralink, and install it HAVING DISABLED TOTALLY all Kaspersky and the firewall, both for the download and the installation.
ONLY of course on the HP site and please do not forget to re - enable.

Reboot the computer and try again.

2. If still no good, you have Super Anti Spyware on the computer is that the free edition or the paid for edition with real time protection.
If it is the paid for edition with the real time protection you CANNOT run that and the Kaspersky.
UNINSTALL the Super Anti Spyware.
Reboot and retest.

3. If still no good Windows 8 comes with Windows Defender it is a full anti virus system on 8 and is not merely the Anti spyware, adware it was previously.
It has replaced Microsoft Security Essentials on Windows 8.
Check that Windows Defender, is disabled.
YOU CANNOT run it with Kaspersky.
If it is not disabled, do so.
That is windows key and type Windows Defender
open it, click settings, click real time protection and turn it off.

REBOOT and retest again.
That will do for now as I am signing off.
Goodnight.


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried installing that driver. It refused and gave me a Driver Power State Failure screen and stated that I needed to restart. I can attach a less recent minidump file, because I think that one just has issues installing and I'm not sure that it caused previous issues.
I had the free version of Super Anti Spyware but I removed it anyway. Still hangs.
Windows defender has been disabled for a long time.


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's a minidump from several days ago (the 9th).

And you're correct. I don't think I'd have any idea what the analysis mean!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Same problem it is the wireless adapter driver

2. DUMP FILE
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 9200.16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`8c082000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`8c34ba80
Debug session time: Sat Mar 9 22:30:30.607 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:35:44.408
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time (usually 10 minutes).
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8006124880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88000aab7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa800a76b470, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE: 3

IMAGE_NAME: pci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 5010ab1f

MODULE_NAME: pci

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff880012f9000 pci

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x9F

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`00aab7a8 fffff801`8c211422 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`06124880 fffff880`00aab7e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`00aab7b0 fffff801`8c211455 : fffffa80`0592e310 00000000`00125b7c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000084 : nt!PopIrpWatchdogBugcheck+0xe2
fffff880`00aab810 fffff801`8c128ae4 : fffffa80`0592e348 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00aabb18 fffffa80`054c9040 : nt!PopIrpWatchdog+0x32
fffff880`00aab860 fffff801`8c129105 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00834b97 00000000`00140001 00000000`00000084 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x214
fffff880`00aab9a0 fffff801`8c128fb8 : fffff880`00a82180 fffff801`8c379f80 00000000`00000005 00000000`0005706c : nt!KiExpireTimerTable+0xa9
fffff880`00aaba40 fffff801`8c122fd6 : fffffa80`00000000 00001f80`00ff00ff 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0xc8
fffff880`00aabaf0 fffff801`8c1276ca : fffff880`00a82180 fffff880`00a82180 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00a8de40 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1f6
fffff880`00aabc60 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`00aac000 fffff880`00aa6000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_netr28x_IMAGE_pci.sys

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_netr28x_IMAGE_pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3. Go device manager
that is right click computer
click properties
click device manager on left hand side
expand network adapters
right click the wireless one - should be the Ralink one
click properties
under the power management tab, if the allow the computer to turn off power is checked, uncheck it.
click OK

4. Reboot and test

5. If that does not work
can you connect it hard wired to your modem/router eg. do you have an ethernet cable


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It is remotely possible that Kaspersky (possibly corrupted) is behind all this weirdness so I suggest to uninstall it and run the Removal Tool.

Unless that miraculously cures all ailments I think it's nearly time to steel yourself for some quality discussions with HP about warranty service (assuming the PC was bought with Windows 8 pre-installed).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree and indeed commented to that effect - post 5



> I have posted separately so that you cannot miss it
> Use this procedure to disable Kaspersky
> BEFORE you shut down.
> http://support.kaspersky.com/7022
> ...


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

TerryNet, thank you for your advice. I've never used Kaspersky before, so I was concerned about it.

Macboatmaster, you are my hero! I unchecked the box in the device manager and my computer is hibernating, sleeping, and shutting down as before. Thank you so, so much! I was so worried I was going to have to do a system recovery. I'm so glad you know what you're doing because I don't!
Should I still attempt to update the driver next time one becomes available?
Thank you again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Macboatmaster, you are my hero!


Well I am so pleased it is fixed.
It was really just a matter of working our way through
Once we had the crash analysis and we knew it was connected with the wireless we were on the home straight.

It COULD have proved to be Kaspersky, it has been quite commonly reported as causing problems on 8, but then I do NOT to my knowledge, know that it has ever *been proved* that it was Kaspersky per se, rather than some other issue which Kaspersky did not like. Then of course when Kaspersky is uninstalled and the apparent problem is solved it is easy to jump to the conclusion that it was Kaspersky to blame.

Re the wireless driver - If one is released generally best to update, especially if release notes mention - issues of reliability etc.

Good Luck and hope all runs smoothly.
If you need us we are always here.

Regards and thanks for being so easy to work with.

*WOULD YOU KINDLY mark your topic solved, by simply clicking on the mark solved button*


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Marked it as solved. Thank you again!


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Aaaand I may have spoken too soon. Most recent two times I tried to sleep and hibernate, it hung again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well there is only one approach now - at least as a first line.
Uninstall that Kaspersky
After using Control Panel Programs and features run the tool my colleague* TerryNet* sent
http://support.kaspersky.com/1464

PLEASE ensure you follow the instructions exactly, regarding the running of the utility in Safe Mode.

*Reboot and enable Windows Defender.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Referring to my last post above.
I forgot to mention that before you try that it may well be better to try as I mentioned before



> If that does not work
> can you connect it hard wired to your modem/router eg. do you have an ethernet cable
> __________________


and see if it still has the problem.

If it does, proceed with the uninstall of Kaspersky


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay, those ended up being glitches due to a faulty update (not a Windows update), so it truly is back to normal. I was just (yet again) confused.

Thank you again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> due to a faulty update (not a Windows update


What was it, I MAY be able to offer advice


----------



## apileofpenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

They didn't tell me what the specific program was, just that the update was corrupt and that they fixed it for me.

It still hangs if the computer's been on for a while but if I restart and then shut down immediately, things are fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no suggestion other than to refer you back to post 20 and 21


----------

